# price for use agreement for non-profit



## eseljay (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm an amateur photographer recently approached by a non-profit institution to sell a few of my photos for use on their website. I've never really sold photos before. What is a fair price/use agreement for me to propose to them? They are a non-profit but are definitely not hurting for money.

Thanks!

PS - I searched the forum for this topic but didn't find anything answering what I was looking for. Apologies if it has been asked before.


----------



## 71M (Feb 19, 2014)

May I also ask:
What did the pictures cost you to make?
What are these pictures of?


----------



## eseljay (Feb 19, 2014)

They're candid/street photography shots so I wouldn't say they cost me anything beyond the equipment I used at the time (ranging from cheap point and shoot through 5Diii). There are various photos but they're generally of humanitarian/aid work themes. For example, one is of a dilapidated structure in a refugee camp.


----------



## 71M (Feb 19, 2014)

OK thanks, I just thought it's pertinent to ask what any costs were and also to clarify if you need a release, or if other people may feel entitled to something from the transaction.


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2014)

The use licensing fee for only web use would depend on the pixel size the non-profit wants the photos to be on their web site.
There would be an additional 1 time creative fee charge.

FWIW - I charged non-profits the same as a for profit company.
If I wanted to make a personal contribution to the non-profit I did so separately from the business transaction.

So, $35 for 3 months of non-exclusive web site only use up to 400 x 400 pixels - _per photo_.
Or $125 for 1 year of web site only use up to 400 x 400 pixels - per photo.
If they wanted use for a second year, year 2 would be $100 for 1 year of web site only use up to 400 x 400 pixels - per photo.

So the total _per photo_ for 2 years of use at up to 400 x 400 pixels would be $225.


----------



## eseljay (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, Keith! That was just what I was looking for. Super helpful.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 20, 2014)

When it comes to photography there is no such thing as non-profit. I get requests all the time, they assume that I will be more than happy to give pictures away for free simply because they claim to be non-profit.  No one really works for free.


----------



## KmH (Feb 20, 2014)

Many don't know that non-profits in the US are actually allowed to make a profit, and most do.
However, they don't call profit, profit. They call it surplus.

Check out how much the non-profit pays in salaries. Employees of non-profits don't work for free.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 21, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> When it comes to photography there is no such thing as non-profit. I get requests all the time, they assume that I will be more than happy to give pictures away for free simply because they claim to be non-profit. No one really works for free.



Exactly. Just because the NPO can't show a profit at the end of the FY, doesn't mean it doesn't have money to spend.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 21, 2014)

KmH said:


> Many don't know that non-profits in the US are actually allowed to make a profit, and most do.
> However, they don't call profit, profit. They call it surplus.
> 
> Check out how much the non-profit pays in salaries. *Employees of non-profits don't work for free*.




We most certainly do not lol


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 21, 2014)

For reference: The NFL is "non-profit". Their HQ is on Park Ave in midtown Manhattan, an they pay their CEO $30,000,000/year.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 21, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> For reference: The NFL is "non-profit". Their HQ is on Park Ave in midtown Manhattan, an they pay their CEO $30,000,000/year.



And the NFL commissioner made $44.2 MILLION last year. He's also part of the "non-profit."


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2014)

jowensphoto said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Many don't know that non-profits in the US are actually allowed to make a profit, and most do.
> ...


If you work for free - you're not an employee.


----------

